# shorten rifle barrel



## fishhunter1971 (Jan 27, 2012)

How short can I go with the barrel on a 300 win mag its 28 now


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you mean how short can you go legally, or how short can you go performance-wise?


----------



## deadend (Jan 27, 2012)

23" would be my huckleberry.


----------



## fishhunter1971 (Jan 27, 2012)

short as i can go with losing performance


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 28, 2012)

Sure wish ballistics by the inch did some rifles...


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 28, 2012)

26" is often considered to be the ideal length for the .300WM.  You could lose 2" of your barrel with little to no impact on velocity.  Once you start going below that you are going to start experiencing a loss in velocity, in addition to added noise and muzzle flash.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 28, 2012)

CM sir is there some sort of chart one could check to see the IDEAL for any caliber?

Or would you give that info for several calibers here.


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got a chart that has the .30-06, .30TC, .300WinMag, .300WSM and .300RSAUM on it.  They started with 24" barrels, cut 'em to 22" and 20" and tested.

For the .300WM, here's the data:

24"
HORNADY 150GRN SST	3118fps	
HORNADY 165GRN SST	2969	
HORNADY 180GRN SST	2931	

22"
HORNADY 150GRN SST	3059
HORNADY 165GRN SST	2883
HORNADY 180GRN SST	2842

20"
HORNADY 150GRN SST	2991
HORNADY 165GRN SST	2765
HORNADY 180GRN SST	2772

Here's the entire chart:

.30 TC, THOMPSON/CENTER ICON, 24-INCH BARREL	
HORNADY 150GRN SST	2975
HORNADY 165GRN SST	2809

.30-06, THOMPSON/CENTER ENCORE, 24-INCH BARREL	
HORNADY 150GRN SST	2939
HORNADY 165GRN SST	2797

.300WSM, SAVAGE MODEL 14, 24-INCH BARREL	
WIN. 150GRN BALLISTIC SILVERTIP	3290
WIN. 165GRN FAIL SAFE	3024
WIN. 180GRN BALLISTIC SILVERTIP	2896

.300 WIN MAG, THOMPSON/CENTER ENCORE, 24-INCH BARREL	
HORNADY 150GRN SST	3118
HORNADY 165GRN SST	2969
HORNADY 180GRN SST	2931

.300WSM, SAVAGE MODEL 14, 22-INCH BARREL	
WIN. 150GRN BALLISTIC SILVERTIP	3228
WIN. 165GRN FAIL SAFE	2947
WIN. 180GRN BALLISTIC SILVERTIP	2844

.300 RSAUM, REMINGTON MODEL 7, 22-INCH BARREL	
REMINGTON 150GRN C-L ULTRA	3178
REMINGTON 165GRN C-L PSP	2929
REMINGTON 180GRN C-L ULTRA	2751

.300 WIN MAG, THOMPSON/CENTER ENCORE, 22-INCH BARREL	
HORNADY 150GRN SST	3059
HORNADY 165GRN SST	2883
HORNADY 180GRN SST	2842

.300WSM, SAVAGE MODEL 14, 20-INCH BARREL	
WIN. 150GRN BALLISTIC SILVERTIP	3159
WIN. 165GRN FAIL SAFE	2915
WIN. 180GRN BALLISTIC SILVERTIP	2782

.300 RSAUM, REMINGTON MODEL 7, 20-INCH-BARREL	
REMINGTON 150GRN C-L ULTRA	3109
REMINGTON 165GRN C-L PSP	2868
REMINGTON 180GRN C-L ULTRA	2680

.300 RCM, RUGER MODEL 77 HAWKEYE, 20-INCH BARREL	
HORNADY 150GRN SST	3079
HORNADY 165GRN SST	2958
HORNADY 180GRN SST	2837

.300 WIN MAG, THOMPSON/CENTER ENCORE, 20-INCH BARREL	
HORNADY 150GRN SST	2991
HORNADY 165GRN SST	2765
HORNADY 180GRN SST	2772


----------



## RNC (Jan 28, 2012)

I would not go under 24''  on a 300winmag...... but that is just me ....

I would just drop down to a 3006 or 308 if I wanted a short barrel high powered rifle ...


----------



## stu454 (Jan 28, 2012)

I would suspect that the increased muzzle blast would be a greater concern than any loss in velocity.


----------



## fishhunter1971 (Jan 29, 2012)

I was thinking 24in not to concerned with a little loss of velocity it will still get the job done just dont like a long barrel but i love the gun its a browning a bolt medallion thanks for yalls input.


----------

